# gonna need some help today....



## Milt (Mar 19, 2008)

Our beloved Mouli is beyond help I'm afraid, so in a little while we will be going to the vet and saying goodbye to our precious boy. We have had lots of cats over the years, but he is the last survivor of the only litter to be born here at the house, he's 19 years old. If you have a spare thought, send it to Mouli. Thank you. Milton and Sandra.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so sad, and I'm really sorry to hear this. It sounds like Mouli has lived a long, happy life in your home. It's still a terrible, crushing loss and we do understand.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It sure is hard to part with a kitty who has been with you for so long.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Milton and Sandra: My heart goes out to both of you. Mouli has a long and full life, but that doesn't make it any easier. My thoughts are with the three of you. Take care, Susan


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless you and ease your pain. Mouli will be surrounded by perfect love.


----------



## Milt (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind and comforting words. Mouli was a very special boy. In all the years that he was with us, never once did we hear him growl, or be aggressive. He never harmed anything in his life. Whenever we would bring a new cat into the house ( we were in rescue for a lot of years), they would immediately take to Mouli. He never met a stranger. I just can't say what his loss has done to us. A bright light has gone out in the world.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh my. A friend and loving companion for 19 years


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Mouli's condition. IT sounds like he lived a very long and happy life in your home. Hugs you you today!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so sorry, he is in my prayers.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Hang in there. After time passes bury yourself in the best rescue kitty in your area.

Cloud/Silver lining. You can save a life.


----------

